# The Edge this Weekend



## Pelagic Tigress (Oct 15, 2007)

Headed to the Edge, Nipple, and around for a Saturday trip. Would love some recent reports if anyone has any. 



Holla on 16/68. Good luck to all this weekend. 



Report to follow....


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

Fished the So. Edge of Destin last SAT and the SE Edge on Sunday. Pretty water, picked up a decent 'Hoo, a Dorado, and more Barracuda than I want to mention,plus a variety pack ofother fish. I'll do the same thing this weekend if the seas are not too bad.


----------



## ldw (Aug 30, 2009)

I am also planning on the same, for Saturday out of Destin. Just looked at NOAA bouys - flat right now but supposed to get big. Those bouys have been way off recently, in my opinion. If it is too rough I am going to pull some baits for Sails around the pass. We'll be out there in a 23' grady white.


----------



## ltsheets (Mar 31, 2009)

do you really think it's worth trolling for sails that close to the pass? how close are you talking? i'm thinking of making a short trip out tomorrow.


----------



## atlantacapt (Oct 2, 2007)

uhhh yes...there have been a lot of sails and mahi in close...i wouldnt mind spending a dy in close with the ballyoos naked or with islanders right now.


----------



## ldw (Aug 30, 2009)

2 caught at the pier yesterday


----------



## ltsheets (Mar 31, 2009)

awesome. I'm headed out tomorrow and if it's rougher than i wanna ride out to the edge in i'll just stay close and see what bites.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Loads of sails and phins inside 2 miles.


----------



## chuckwagon (Aug 25, 2009)

On Thursday, made it to the Nipple and thenworked to the east pulling ballyhoo and blue/white illander, along with wahoo wackers. Caught two small dolphin and never really found any feeding birds or descent weeds. Seas were very calm and had a good day being on the water.

chuckwagon

26 Glacier Bay


----------



## Pelagic Tigress (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks for the reports. We fished both the edge and trolled the nipple area for a strike out. Don't know if it was the full moon, the front, the new transducer, or our fishing skills...


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

I was out yesterday jigging on some deep water wrecks and a few ridges and it was pretty uneventfull. Even the wrecks that were teaming with life all spring and summer were very lifeless. Not alot going on.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Billy K and I fished the edgesome on thurs after pulling a couple of stretch 30's (1 purple/ 1 dolphin color)while heading from the yellow gravelnabbing one chicken dolphin and one king before dropping bait downwith the bottom machinelit up...the grouper owned us a few times asthe 2 of us were fishing 4 poles (2 grouper baits in the gunnel) our reaction time to bent poles was a lil slow I guess..:banghead

Final count:

2 nice scamp one approx 24", several mingos,white snapper,undersized aj's, 1 lane snapper and 2 almacos...slow burn fishing but running in at 41mph over slick conditions was just AWESOME!!!

Jimmy


----------



## marlinchaser (Oct 11, 2007)

Sat:had 4' dolphin, 2 -2' dolphins and a 5' barracuda from nipple,sw along edge in 350-400' of water east to 600' and back north. Water was blue, blue blue!!! Flyers everywhere. 1-2'seas from Perdido pass and less than a foot back in. Great day to be on the blue water .


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

_I took my 11 year old niece on SAT and we mainly fished for large Kings and Wahoo. We caught 3 kings and 3 Barracuda, one 31 LBS gutted. With on 2.5HRS of fishing time left, we ran to the Edge SW of Destin. 1) Two rotten packs of Ballyhoo, 2) barb broke on a big Wahoo that ate a bait w/ islander, 3) double line knot broke on hook up on looked like a decent White or Sailfish, then 4) get back to the dock and someone had taken one of our coolers, so all in all, we had some frustrating stuff happen. I'm glad the weather man was wrong, it was a nice day on the water and Ruth Ann had a blast. _

_The Edge looked good, and in 2 hrs of trolling, missing one white a stike, and loosing a 'Hoo let me know the fish were there. I will follow up on the hook. _


----------

